# Dendro phal medium



## bullsie (Nov 29, 2012)

I have one Dendrobium phalaenopsis hybrid - yes, I'm a dendro slayer so am once again attempting to maintain life. I would like to know if anyone has grown these hybrids in s/h culture. Since my success rate with normal medium for these seems to be ZERO, I thought I would try s/h. But, if they don't grow so well like that I may just pass it on to a friend before grim reaper arrival.

Suggestions, thoughts, condolences?


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry, I haven't tried s/h. 
What happens to your den/phal hybrids? Maybe I can help with none s/h culture if you decide to give that a go.


----------



## bullsie (Nov 29, 2012)

Death! Long slow painful death. I grow Cattleyas, Phrags, and a speckling of Paphs and misc species. I know the Dendrobium I have now is the phalaenopsis type. I understand that they do need more water than the Catts. About the same light conditions also - or at least that is where it is now with my Catts. This one I got late this summer but seems to be holding its leaves nicely which has surprised me. It also has an active eye. I know it is really bunched up in its pot but I am not sure if I should repot or just continue to let it grow that way, as it is still growing. Oh, and I did get a Dendrobium Delicatum from the ST auction this year and I know it needs a bit of a rest - which I am giving it (per Keithrs instructions) and so far it still has leaves . Ah! Two still alive! (forgot about the second due to its rest period and I have it in with the Phals who are in sphag and don't need watered as much).


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm growing my Phal Dens in either diatomite or clay pellets (not S/H) and normally water them 2x per week. This allows the roots to approach dryness but not be too dry. They seem to do well.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 30, 2012)

The roots of dend phal types must dry out in between waterings. So, preferably use a mix that is inorganic, does not break down or retain too much water and provides very good aeration. For example, coarse pumice, lava rock or stone. Avoid water-retaining media like coconut husk/chips or sphagnum.


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2012)

Most of my Dendro's ( australian Dendro's ) are potted in pure bark. My trick is to let them completely dry out between watering. 

Some times I keep them so dry that the pseudobulbs actually start shrivveling a bit, but they fill themselves within a day after watering.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 30, 2012)

I grow my dends in plain old smooth gravel type rock, that they use on roads. I only water about once a week, and I grow them in the house with the lower humidity. They seem to do fine. One nice thing about growing them this way is the pots are heavy and they don't fall over.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks all for some great info! Potting medium seems to have been one of my weak points and I'll be more aware of watering needs. Appreciate!


----------

